# ich finde den weg nicht .



## xyx (16. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche dumm und demlich in netz nach lösungen aber ich finde das nicht, ok ok zugegeben meine java bcakground ist =0 !
Zu den Problem:
ich habe auf meine seite menu´oben und links; diese menu´sind so gemacht dass wenn der user auf Kontakt clickt (kontakt hat jeder menupunkt enthalten) die restliche menupunkten ausgeblendet werden. Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht es sieht doof aus und ich will dass der besucher der zB auf kontakt clickt und sich in menupunkt zB referenzen befindet, alle andere menu aus diesen block eingeblendet bleiben....genau das gegenteil von jetzt.

Wie geht so was? hier einige bereiche meine seite

den body:
/* Oberer Navigazionsbereich */
#navi_o{
  float:left;
  margin-top:325px;
  margin-left:200px;
  width:700px;
  height:21px;
  padding-left:50px;
  font-size: 14px;
}

#navi_o ul{
    list-style: none;
    margin:0px;
    padding:0px;
}


#navi_o ul li{
  float:left;
}

#navi_o ul li a{
  text-decoration: none;
  color: #444444;
    letter-spacing:0em
}

#navi_o ul li #active{
  color:#990000;
}



/* Menu auf der rechten Seite */

#menu{
  font-size: 14px;
  clear:both;
  float:left;
  margin-top:75px;
  width:190px;
}

#menu li{
  list-style: none;
  padding-bottom:5px;
}

#menu li a{
  text-decoration: none;
  color:#444444;
  padding:10px 0px 10px 10px;
}

#menu li a:hover{
  color:#990000;
  background-image: url(../img/dot.png);
  background-position: center left;
  background-repeat:no-repeat;
}

#menu li #active{
  color:#990000;
  background-image: url(../img/dot2.gif);
  background-position: center left;

  background-repeat:no-repeat;
  padding-left:10px;
}

Den body bereich mit den ausblendmenu´:

  <link rel="stylesheet" href="include/style.css" />
  <script type="text/javascript" src="include/script.js"></script>
  <!--[if IE 6]>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="include/ie6.css" />
  <![endif]-->
  <!--[if IE]>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="include/ie.css" />
  <![endif]-->
  <!--[if lt IE 6]>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="include/ie5.css" />
  <![endif]-->
</head>

<body onload="start()" body oncontextmenu="return false" onselectstart="return false" ondragstart="return false">
<div id="seite">
<div id="logo">

</div>

<div id="navi_o">
    <ul>
        [*]*UNTERNEHMEN*&|&
        [*]<span id="active">*DIENSTLEISTUNGEN* &|&</span>
        [*]*REFERENZEN*&|&
        [*]*KONTAKT*
    [/list]
</div>

<div id="menu">
    <ul>
        [*]*PPM*
        [*]*RESSORCING*
        <ul id="ul1">
            [*]Ressorcing
            [*]Open Jobs
        [/list]
        [*]*SEMINARE*
        [*]*KONTAKT*
    [/list]
</div>

Den gleiche body bereich wo den menu WEG ist !

 <link rel="stylesheet" href="include/style.css" />
  <!--[if IE 6]>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="include/ie6.css" />
  <![endif]-->
  <!--[if IE]>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="include/ie.css" />
  <![endif]-->
  <!--[if lt IE 6]>
  <link rel="stylesheet" href="include/ie5.css" />
  <![endif]-->
</head>

<body>
<div id="seite">
<div id="logo">

</div>

<div id="navi_o">
    <ul>
        [*]*UNTERNEHMEN*&|&
        [*]*DIENSTLEISTUNGEN* &|&
        [*]*REFERENZEN*&|&
        [*]<span id="active">*KONTAKT*</span>
    [/list]
</div>

<div id="menu">
    <ul>

    [/list]
</div>

WO ist nun der hacke ?
was muss ich ändern/ergänzen und/oder machen damit den menu´immer eingeblendet ist ?

danke


----------



## The_S (16. Nov 2007)

Der Haken ist der, dass du eine JavaScript frage hast, das hier aber ein Java-Forum ist und Java was anderes als JavaScript ist.


----------



## xyx (16. Nov 2007)

ohh ...
kann mir trotzdem keine helfen? java und javascript ist nicht das gleiche ?


----------



## The_S (16. Nov 2007)

Nein, vermutlich eher weniger. Wenn dann überhaupt nur durch zufall. Java hat nicht das Geringste mit JavaScript zu tun.


----------



## xyx (16. Nov 2007)

okay .....
sorry dafür


----------



## lhein (16. Nov 2007)

Also als ich den Titel gelesen habe, hab ich spontan an map24 gedacht...schon komisch


----------



## SlaterB (16. Nov 2007)

> Java hat nicht das Geringste mit JavaScript zu tun.

wie nix?


schau mal auf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript

objekt.eigenschaft
bzw.
objekt.methode([Parameter])

String, Math, switch, Schleifen usw


----------



## xyx (16. Nov 2007)




----------



## Wildcard (16. Nov 2007)

verschieb


----------



## xyx (16. Nov 2007)

hallo,
ich suche nun unter javascript/menus aber werde gleich wahnsinn....na ya wenn die matherie nicht bekannt ist wird die suche nach der lösung auch ncht einfach.

ich bin sicher hier gibt ein hand voll profi die sich mit meine Frage/Problem auskennen; wenn jemand so nett ist mir bitte eine info zu senden .....sage ich danke .


----------



## The_S (16. Nov 2007)

@SlaterB

war mehr bezogen auf Java = vollständige Programmiersprache, JavaScript = Scriptsprache

@xyx

hier gibt es mehr als eine handvoll Profis. Diese sind aber wie gesagt JAVA Profis, und keine JavaScript Profis. Zumal ich bezweifle, dass man für dein Problem einen Profi benötigt  .


----------



## xyx (16. Nov 2007)

na dann grund mehr wenn du meinst das anliegend ist so easy zu erledigen...


----------



## The_S (16. Nov 2007)

argh. Ja, für Leute die viel bzw. tagtäglich mit JavaScript arbeiten sollte dass kein Problem sein. Aber so jemanden wirst du hier nicht finden, da wie gesagt JAVA-FORUM.

http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------



## xyx (16. Nov 2007)

ok ok ....trotzdem danke..


----------

